# Trek vs Cannondale



## elaia_lychnia (Apr 15, 2011)

I am looking at getting my first road bike - I currently have a Gary Fisher Wahoo (mtn bike) which I have converted to more a hybrid (road tires, clipless pedals).

I am looking at an '11 Trek 2.3, Cervelo P1, and Cannondale CAD10 4.

Trek's got Shimano 105, Cannondale has SRAM Rival, Cervelo has Ultegra.

All are basically the same price.

If you had to pick one of those bikes, which one would you choose?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Cannondale. The Cervelo is a tri bike


----------



## elaia_lychnia (Apr 15, 2011)

All 3 have 50/34 in the front


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

Trek has a lifetime frame warranty.


----------



## thedemonkiwi (Apr 14, 2011)

Honestly both the trek and cannondale have a different feel. I felt that the cannondale was a bit more aggressive geometry than the trek. Honestly they are both great bikes and you really need to just ride them both to compare. Dont know if you have yet but they were different enough to me when I rode a week ago to be able to choose one or the other. I chose a tarmac though  but riding them is the point i am making.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

jimmythekidd said:


> Trek has a lifetime frame warranty.


Yeah, but who wants to get stuck riding a Trek for a lifetime?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

jimmythekidd said:


> Trek has a lifetime frame warranty.


So does Cannondale, Specialized, Scott etc............It's not much of a selling point, but handy if you break frame.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> Cannondale. The Cervelo is a tri bike


Agreed, going from upright mtn/hybrid to a tri bike would just be down right painful for the first 12 months unless you are super flexible.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

To the OP

I'd go for the CAAD10. I love my SRAM stuff and you get the Force crankset. Cannondale are the masters for Al frames.


----------



## elaia_lychnia (Apr 15, 2011)

rubbersoul said:


> Cannondale. The Cervelo is a tri bike


Pardon my ignorance . . . I am a roadie newb . . . what is the big difference between a road and tri?


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

elaia_lychnia said:


> Pardon my ignorance . . . I am a roadie newb . . . what is the big difference between a road and tri?


Look at the bikes and you'll see it. Aero bars, seat post angle, etc. Very different riding position, and if you're going to ride around an urban/suburban area, aero bars aren't that suitable.

Both companies (Trek/Cannondale) make good products. The CAAD10 has a cult following - people seem to get obsessed about the thing. If you buy a Trek, many cyclists will tell you that you just made baby Jesus cry, but that just seems to be an annoyance with the overall popularity of the brand.

Go ride them both and see which one you prefer. Don't buy what someone else prefers - buy the one that suits you because you're the one that's going to ride it.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

The CAAD10 is a nicer aluminum frame than the Trek. Rival is a nicer parts package than 105. The Cannondale is more bike for the money.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

elaia_lychnia said:


> Pardon my ignorance . . . I am a roadie newb . . . what is the big difference between a road and tri?


To add to the previous bit - tri bikes are designed to get you low and in an aerodynamic position (see below). This compromises handling and comfort. The front end is lower, the fork angled outward more (helps maintain balance due to your weight being shifted forward in the aero tuck), and the seat tube is also at a steeper angle to help achieve the correct position.









Road bikes will be a little more relaxed than a tri bike. They're designed with "regular" handlebars in mind which allow a variety of positions, from upright and comfortable to low and aerodynamic. The handling will usually be a little more predictable too.

If this is your first bike, get a road bike. Even if you want to do triathlons, get a road bike first because you can race tris with them but you're going to spend a lot of time training on a road bike and just a little bit training and racing on a tri bike.

As far as Trek vs. Cannondale goes, the CAAD is arguably a "higher end" frame, but you should get what you're more comfortable riding. Either one would be a good "first" bike. If you like the Cannondale frame but want Shimano components then you could get the CAAD10-5...


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> So does Cannondale, Specialized, Scott etc............It's not much of a selling point, but handy if you break frame.


Not true. Scott's is five year. Not a big deal just information worth considering because companies produce bikes that are so similar that often what the company or shop will offer you can be a deal maker or breaker.

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/faq (Warranty


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd vote for the Cannondale too -- better frame and components. But ride them first and see if you like one over the other.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I own both the trek frame and the CAAD10, the c-dale wins hands down for me. It's lighter, handles better and rides 10x better. But ride them both and see what you like. One of the problems I had with the trek was that the steerer tube was pretty tall and I didn't like the geo. Could be different for you though. And make sure you find the best shop in your area. Cause when you buy the bike you are also buying the service from the shop, or at least should be.


----------



## MadRoc92 (Mar 24, 2004)

The CAAD 10 is Cannondale's statement that it's still possible to build an elite aluminum frame, and that they're still the ones who can do it. The Trek 2 series is Trek's statement that they want to sell bikes to people who can't swing a Madone.

I cross-shopped the CAAD 10 against a Madone 4 series, Giant TCR Advance, and a few other entry-level carbon frames and the CAAD came out ahead even though it was cheaper. The Trek aluminum only served to convince me (temporarily) that I wanted carbon.

FWIW, I'm not a reflexive Trek hater -- my previous two bikes are both Treks and my dad has a 20-year-old 520 with a few thousand miles of touring on it. But the CAAD 10 is just a better frame. Ride both and decide for yourself.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

MadRoc92 said:


> The CAAD 10 is Cannondale's statement that it's still possible to build an elite aluminum frame, and that they're still the ones who can do it. The Trek 2 series is Trek's statement that they want to sell bikes to people who can't swing a Madone.
> 
> I cross-shopped the CAAD 10 against a Madone 4 series, Giant TCR Advance, and a few other entry-level carbon frames and the CAAD came out ahead even though it was cheaper. The Trek aluminum only served to convince me (temporarily) that I wanted carbon.
> 
> FWIW, I'm not a reflexive Trek hater -- my previous two bikes are both Treks and my dad has a 20-year-old 520 with a few thousand miles of touring on it. But the CAAD 10 is just a better frame. Ride both and decide for yourself.


+1..........Well said.


----------

